# Our "Afghan" and his pups



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

took one pic of Charly in the bath he looks like a bad Afghan 

The rest are some pup pics


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Love the pics. Your pups are sooooo cute! I love the rough and tumble pic.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Love the pic of the pups crawling all over mom!! She looks horrified...:rofl:
_


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

awww little cutie pies


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Love the pic of the pups crawling all over mom!! She looks horrified...:rofl:
> _


She is such a great mom it has been so easy on us to have the pups because she takes great care of them.
it is so funny to she her with them because she is not a big fan of other dogs, she never cuddles other dogs or anything like that. She will put up with the Bichon cuddling her but it is never the other way around.

So too see her take such a great care of them is amazing  I did not expect her to be such a great mom.

They are growing so fast and are already 5 weeks old today, can't believe that they will be leaving home in 3 weeks.


----------

